# fixing a wiper arm



## VRbaby...corrado (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi all
I hope this is the right place to post this...here goes. i have a 92 corrado with a 1980 scirocco mono wiper. the motor and all is installed and works fine. the part of the wiper arm that attached to the spindle is stripped. is there anyway to fix this? i searched and so far no luck on a replacement part.
thanks


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: fixing a wiper arm (VRbaby...corrado)*

This is the reason VW went to the 8mm wiper posts.
Ok, there is hope for this, as this also affects my 85 Jetta with 6mm posts.
Be extra careful with tightening the nut.
You might need to ream the wiper arm for the lock washer to fit (depending on washer thickness).
*Countersunk External Tooth Lock Washers *


----------



## VRbaby...corrado (Dec 7, 2008)

does it actuall work? what size did you use?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (VRbaby...corrado)*

Yes it work.
If you look carefully at the wiper post, you'll see small splines.
The splines are flattened by the wiper arm when it slips.
The purpose of the splines are to dig into the wiper arm, thus preventing slippage.
This was done over 10 years, but a 1/4" is just a hair over 6mm.


----------



## VRbaby...corrado (Dec 7, 2008)

i got a replacement arm but i'll give it a shot, so i can have a back up







thanks!


----------

